# (Q) How To Downgrade From Alpha 3 To Alpha 2.1?



## HANGMAN (Oct 18, 2011)

i need to downgrade to Alpha 2.1 without losing my data but i didn't take a backup before upgrading to Alpha 3


----------



## escoe (Oct 29, 2011)

i would suggest getting flamed for not making a backup will be your first step


----------



## dtugg (Nov 1, 2011)

Just flash Alpha 2.1 in CWM. The /data partition should be untouched.


----------



## asif9t9 (Oct 22, 2011)

Please come back to let us know if this works.

Otherwise, I did make a backup. Does a simple restore really do it?


----------



## dtugg (Nov 1, 2011)

I've done it. You just need to flash it in cwm.

If that doesn't work (I can't image why but I guess it's possible) just restore your backup.


----------



## asif9t9 (Oct 22, 2011)

Thanks dtugg. Sounds like more than just a couple of people are thinking along these lines.


----------



## jackychan (Nov 2, 2011)

lucky i backup before upgrade to A3.


----------



## piiman (Aug 21, 2011)

dtugg said:


> Just flash Alpha 2.1 in CWM. The /data partition should be untouched.


You could also backup the current install. Install 2.1 fresh and then restore only data from the backup.


----------



## roncee (Nov 25, 2011)

Hi I Tried to downgrade but something has messed up somewhere.

I wiped cache/dalvik in CMW
then tried installing 2.1 from zip. got 1/4 of the way through and randomly rebooted.

now in CMW it doesn't want to install CM7. it says opening and the progress bar comes up then reboots.

CM7 does not load it reboots

I tried scanning and fixing for errors using windows which didn't work

I have tried going back to novacom and installing that way but again gets half way before randomly rebooting.

Any help appreciated

Thanks


----------



## roncee (Nov 25, 2011)

like an idiot, in CMW i clicked the option to "fix permission".

I can factory wipe and cache/dalvik wipe but can't get much further with installing anything. I think i may have corrupted it.

anyone got any pointers


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

roncee said:


> like an idiot, in CMW i clicked the option to "fix permission".
> 
> I can factory wipe and cache/dalvik wipe but can't get much further with installing anything. I think i may have corrupted it.
> 
> anyone got any pointers


You don't have any nandroid backups at all?

What happens if you try to install 2.1 from recovery?


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

escoe said:


> i would suggest getting flamed for not making a backup will be your first step


I love the dry humor of this post...five stars.


----------



## roncee (Nov 25, 2011)

yep should have made a backup. doh!

CMW install from zip

finding update,
opening update
installing
progress bar doesnt move and few seconds later reboot back to moboot


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

roncee said:


> yep should have made a backup. doh!
> 
> CMW install from zip
> 
> ...


Download the 3.0 or 2.1 file again, check the md5 to make sure the file is good, put it on your TP (may have to boot into webOS to do that), and try the install again.


----------



## asif9t9 (Oct 22, 2011)

I restored Alpha 2 tonight. My TP is back to being buttery smooth. I feel bad for people who are going straight from WebOS to Alpha 3. They would think Alpha 3 was as good as it gets. But Alpha 2 is night and day better.


----------



## oswade (Oct 19, 2011)

I have no issues with alpha 3. Wifi works (after changing to channel 4), and after deleting phone apks (remove cell standby issue) battery life is pretty sweet =)


----------



## roncee (Nov 25, 2011)

I think the android partition has become read only or something like that. I wanted to downgrade because i couldnt download anything or update/install new apps on android. it always said the sd card is full.

I think i'm having the same problem now - everytime i go to install either from CWM or ACMEinstaller it crashes the toucpad and reboots.


----------



## roncee (Nov 25, 2011)

In the end I ran acme uninstaller as per reverends how to video.

Seems to have taken Cm7 off.

WIll try reinstalling CM7 when another alpha is out.

Been lurking for a while and i have got to thank the devs for all their hard work (i donated a while ago)


----------



## Sebz4n (Oct 1, 2011)

Is Alpha 1 more stable and better than Alpha 3?


----------

